# Holiday Recommendations



## Nina Jane (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi, just wondered if anyone had any ideas for holidays with not too many children around?
Nina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Nina,

Sorry to read about your cycle, big hugs to you.

For holidays, Mexico is good went there a few years ago. Or what about Thailand or a cruise? 

This year we are off to Las Vegas, wont be many kids round there. 

L xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We went to El Dorado seaside suites a few years ago, it's on the Riveria Maya in Mexico and adults only...


----------



## willsmum (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Nina,
          I definately agree with the girls on mexico, we went in february and it was fab. We have also done 4 cruises which have all been child free!
You should try the thompson ships. They are small but have a real personal feel and are great value for money. 
Happy holidays!


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

I know that Sandals have a 50% sale on and they are adult only resorts x


----------



## Nina Jane (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks will look into these - best wishes to you all.  Can't believe how hard things are - never anticipated this much hurt xx


----------

